# Medium to low light options for a 5 gallon?



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd got a low light tank that's been using a WavePoint 10k 3 watt LED system, and while at first, I hated it (it was a mistaken purchase), I've come to love the fact it produces so little algae, and the low light plants in the tank (anubias and moss) are doing great with it. Unfortunately half of the light has decided to fail, and I'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

is the wavepoint 6" 8 watt LED? never heard of a wavepoint 3 watt.


----------



## capt.dru (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a Finnex planted plus clip light on mine and have very little algae issues. Might look into that light.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

capt.dru said:


> I have a Finnex planted plus clip light on mine and have very little algae issues. Might look into that light.


I have a Planted+ on a slightly deeper tank, and I really do like it. I'm a little hesitant to put it on this tank though because I've had had algae issues in the deeper tank, even with faster growing plants.

Bump:


reefcorgi said:


> is the wavepoint 6" 8 watt LED? never heard of a wavepoint 3 watt.


It's a 12" light. I think I got one of the last ones, because I can't really find them for sale anymore. However I really didn't care for it all that much, even if I liked the distinct lack of algae. It was a bit more blue than I cared for, and lower output than I was expecting.


----------



## capt.dru (Nov 13, 2014)

My light is about 9-10inches from the substrate and I do dose excel and phosphorus about 3 times a week.


----------



## capt.dru (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks nice! In my 5, I don't dose anything, just root tabs every other month. Growth has been good, algae's been mild, and I don't have much to complain about other than not having fish (despite the fact I'm trying to breed shrimp in the tank and should _not_ have fish in it)


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Kehy said:


> I have a Planted+ on a slightly deeper tank, and I really do like it. I'm a little hesitant to put it on this tank though because I've had had algae issues in the deeper tank, even with faster growing plants.


Yeah, but the planted+ cliplight is a slightly different animal compared with the regular planted+... With the gooseneck mount you can adjust its height and get it up further from the substrate. That's good, because it is only 10" long, and you'll have to raise it up to get tank-wide coverage...

It also has relatively low power, being a smaller fixture... the cliplight is 5w. The 16" planted+ that would fit a normal 5 gallon is 11.5w...

Half the power, and increased height... Not the same results.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kehy said:


> I have a Planted+ on a slightly deeper tank, and I really do like it. I'm a little hesitant to put it on this tank though because I've had had algae issues in the deeper tank, even with faster growing plants.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> It's a 12" light. I think I got one of the last ones, because I can't really find them for sale anymore. However I really didn't care for it all that much, even if I liked the distinct lack of algae. It was a bit more blue than I cared for, and lower output than I was expecting.


As mentioned above the old FugeRay R is a small clip on w/ red/white and blue LED's.. 
Old version was just white and 660nm red..
i have one over a 20gal and it grows undemanding plants fine. Some algae (green spot at times) and some on the glass if left on too long..
Not sure Finnex manuf. it anymore. 
They now have a stingray clip (same diode color) . Maj. difference is where the gooseneck comes out. 
FugeRay R had it near the end of the long side. Stingray has it on the short side. 

Amazon still has it BTW:
Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, Cliplight : Pet Supplies


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

mattinmd said:


> Yeah, but the planted+ cliplight is a slightly different animal compared with the regular planted+... With the gooseneck mount you can adjust its height and get it up further from the substrate. That's good, because it is only 10" long, and you'll have to raise it up to get tank-wide coverage...
> 
> It also has relatively low power, being a smaller fixture... the cliplight is 5w. The 16" planted+ that would fit a normal 5 gallon is 11.5w...
> 
> Half the power, and increased height... Not the same results.


The Planted+ I have is a clip on with a gooseneck. Never said it wasn't. At the same time, I've had algae issues with it at it's highest extension.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> As mentioned above the old FugeRay R is a small clip on w/ red/white and blue LED's..
> Old version was just white and 660nm red..
> i have one over a 20gal and it grows undemanding plants fine. Some algae (green spot at times) and some on the glass if left on too long..
> Not sure Finnex manuf. it anymore.
> ...


I indeed have the 12" version of this light. It's good for the tank it's on, but it could be too much for a low light tank that I don't do any dosing on.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

That light is only 5W.. not sure how much lower you can really go w/out building something yourself..

I suppose you could add as many of these as you like:
1/4W each unit..
http://www.thatpetplace.com/truelumen-lunar-light-linking-module-8000k-white-3-led


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> That light is only 5W.. not sure how much lower you can really go w/out building something yourself..
> 
> I suppose you could add as many of these as you like:
> 1/4W each unit..
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/truelumen-lunar-light-linking-module-8000k-white-3-led


Part of my problem is different brands using different LEDs, which means it's hard to say how many lumens 1 watt produces from one brand to another. I'm taking a look at the Stingray clip on, that might work for this.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Part of my problem is different brands using different LEDs, which means it's hard to say how many lumens 1 watt produces from one brand to another. I'm taking a look at the Stingray clip on, that might work for this.


Hmm.. 1W less and a lot cheaper in price..but other than that, not much different..

Neither lumens nor watts really count but one must compare somehow..


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> Hmm.. 1W less and a lot cheaper in price..but other than that, not much different..
> 
> Neither lumens nor watts really count but one must compare somehow..


As broke college student, I gotta admit the price is definitely part of it. My hobby money is to be the leftovers from bills and rent.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kehy said:


> As broke college student, I gotta admit the price is definitely part of it. My hobby money is to be the leftovers from bills and rent.


I wasn't trying to discourage you in any way. I'd take the Stingray over the Fuhe-R.. 

Point was one is not really much stronger (or weaker) than another.. At least in this application.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have the rugeray r on my 5g, minimal algae with light fert dosing. My only concern with recommending it and it's newer planted+ relative is that if your tank has a rim, it might not fit terribly well (the clamp size is relatively small). Other than that it's a fantastic light


----------

